# Bugs are annoying



## ScottySkis (Jul 3, 2014)

I love hiking been buying 25% deet off dry and that just helps a little. any thing else that might help I rather eat steak at home then bugs in my mouth while hiking.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 3, 2014)

http://mobile.walmart.com/?wmlspart...=&wl5=pla&wl6=19880599990&veh=sem#ip/21783491

100% deet. That will work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks i will try it. got to be beetter then the .25% one.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a bottle of 80% that works great. Never tried the 100 but it must be better.....


----------



## bigbog (Jul 4, 2014)

Scotty...
Headnet?  Darker shade reflects less sunlight.  I glued 2 strips of polystyrene to form "X"..measured for head length and width to lay the netting on, with ~.5" overhang everywhere on top, to keep it off your head othw bugs just sit on top and bite.  fwiw..  *EDIT: HA!...watch in 50yrs the great $$$ in science will find the polystyrene cancerous and DEET not really a player...LOL.  Have found Cutter's Dry stuff good so far...but haven't tested with the deer and moose flies...:roll:

To a bug-free Fourth


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone try this?...heard Neutogena works but have'nt tried it.
http://thehousingforum.com/homemade-mosquito-repellent/


----------



## bigbog (Jul 4, 2014)

Wonder how healthy liquid Citronella oil is, it's good when burned off via candle for area distribution.
Skin so Soft has been pretty good....$.01


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 11, 2014)

So i used 100%.that  didnt help. I boughy water foggles that helped bug time. keeping bugs iut my eyes very important., Tomkorow i try rhe moquttio mesh thing for the head . Thanks everyine for the advice.


----------



## Edd (Jul 12, 2014)

Good thread title.

I've got an extremely low tolerance for mosquitos.  I've tried alot of stuff but I always get chewed up worse than the folks I'm with.  My girlfriend always says it's in my mind but a slew of obvious bites on my skin the next morning always proves otherwise.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> Good thread title.
> 
> I've got an extremely low tolerance for mosquitos.  I've tried alot of stuff but I always get chewed up worse than the folks I'm with.  My girlfriend always says it's in my mind but a slew of obvious bites on my skin the next morning always proves otherwise.



You're not alone Edd...  I got used to blackflies a long time ago, but even just taking a walk @local City Forest paths/trails...the headnet keeps me sane.

*SCOTTY*, do the % in DEET!, not alcohol dude....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 14, 2014)

mesh thing over my head works. i biuht 100% deet didnt really help much. Maybe i just attract bugs . i also bought water googgles and rilled a tiny whole in then i abiut to try those again.


----------



## dlague (Jul 14, 2014)

Reading this thread makes me laugh!  My son was in our backyard next to the wood line with a few of his friends back in May on a hot day when all of a sudden he came hauling ass in to the house and yelled "I hate summer - too many friggin bugs and it's too hot!".  My comment?  "That's may boy!"  I have raised a bunch of winter fans!

On another note, I have hiked a few times with my wife and kids - the bugs kill it for them.  So the few times we do hike it is often on cooler days in the fall or in the spring before black flies.


----------

